# Can't decide; Isaac Impulse vs. Orbea Opal



## Rille76 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I've definately decided to get another bike for next season.
However I have limited my options down to two bikes.
- Isaac Impulse - 6.7kg
- Orbea Opal - 7.4kg
both with full Campanolo Record.

Today I have a Orbea Liege and quite like it, just a bit heave for such a bike.
What I like most is climbing mountains.
I've read good stuff about both bikes, but still cant decide.

Anyone help me out here?

Cheers,
Rille


----------



## jaybirdy (Jun 18, 2004)

I like the Isacc. what are you going to do?


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you have the opportunity to test ride both bikes first?


----------



## jaybirdy (Jun 18, 2004)

no, but I am considering the Isaac. What did you end up doing?


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Do any of you guys look at the date of the first post before you respond? Just wondering since this one is almost 3 years old.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

No, I'm an idjut and didn't see that. Thanks.


----------



## jaybirdy (Jun 18, 2004)

yes, I saw the date. Do you have anything to say except being critical Acaparzo?


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

I think he just meant that, since so much time has passed since the original post, the OP may not be very likely to be checking in on this thread now. I just checked his ten posts, and the last was in 2006, so he may not still be around.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Arginine said:


> I think he just meant that, since so much time has passed since the original post, the OP may not be very likely to be checking in on this thread now. I just checked his ten posts, and the last was in 2006, so he may not still be around.


Thanks for beating me to the response - my intentions had no malice behind them and you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## jaybirdy (Jun 18, 2004)

no-one said anything of "malice". Did you have something to add?


----------

